# New Series2 DirecTiVo to be available from Philips soon...



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

http://db.widescreenreview.com/week...Year=2003&Month=02&Day=10&-recid=40378&-find=

February 10, 2003

Philips And DirecTV Introduces Second-Generation DirecTV Digital Video Recorder

Royal Philips Electronics (AEX: PHI, NYSE: PHG) and DirecTV, Inc. have introduced the Philips DSR7000-DirecTV® DVR, a second-generation Philips digital video recorder in the United States.

The Philips DSR7000 will go on sale at major retailers this spring and will combine both reception of DirecTV programming, which offers access to more than 225 digital-quality channels, with the ability to record and playback programming using DirecTV DVR with TiVo® service.

The Philips DSR7000 is able to record up to 35 hours of programming on its internal hard disk drive, and the provision of two tuners means the receiver can record two programs simultaneously, or record one channel while viewing another. With an increasing amount of televised Dolby® Digital programming available, the DSR7000 also brings premium movies and TV series with multichannel sound alive when connected to a home theatre system via coaxial or optical digital audio outputs. DirecTV and Philips also have an agreement for Philips to manufacture DirecTV DVR receivers with larger-capacity hard disk drives.

"As a pioneer of personal video recording, and world-class competencies in digital storage technologies, Philips is extremely pleased to introduce the DSR7000," comments Tom Parham, General Manager, Philips Set-Top Boxes North America. "Philips and DirecTV have played a crucial role in developing the market for the PVR category. The launch of the DSR7000 further expands our exciting product portfolio of satellite receivers and underscores our strategic relationship with DirecTV."

"DirecTV has changed the way people watch TV and our alliance with Philips reaffirms the commitment and passion DirecTV has for its DVR service," said Brad Beale, Senior Vice President, Product Development and Advanced Services, DirecTV, Inc. "By continuing to align ourselves with category leaders such as TiVo and Philips we are able to provide our customers with the most robust DVR experience available." 
The DirecTV DVR with TiVo service provides consumers with complete freedom to personalize how they watch television, enabling viewers to pause, instant replay, and rewind live TV, create a Season Pass™ to automatically record every episode of favorite shows, and, using the WishList™ feature, instruct the recorder to find and record shows featuring favorite actors, directors, sports teams, or interests.

The DSR7000 will retail in the United States for a recommended $199, and is expected to be available at all major DirecTV retailers. The DirecTV DVR with TiVo service monthly subscription fee is $4.99 and will be free to customers subscribing to the TOTAL CHOICE® PREMIER package.

For more information, visit www.directv.com.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sweet! Now if I switch to D* I can remain band loyal  It's so odd seeing a Philips logo on almost everything in my room except for my 508


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

This is pretty old news, as it was announced at CES a month ago. Makes me wonder why they issued a new press release about it just yesterday.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

_Only 35 hours!_ That is _not_ an improvement when it comes to recording time. Damn them!


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

"DirecTV and Philips also have an agreement for Philips to manufacture DirecTV DVR receivers with larger-capacity hard disk drives."

But for the time being, all DIRECTV DVRs are 35 hours, including the new Samsung and Philips models.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timf _
> *"DirecTV and Philips also have an agreement for Philips to manufacture DirecTV DVR receivers with larger-capacity hard disk drives."
> 
> But for the time being, all DIRECTV DVRs are 35 hours, including the new Samsung and Philips models. *


No big deal. With MFSTools upgrades are easy.

I'm waiting on the HDTiVo though. I was tempted to jump to DISH and the 921, but I love my name based recording which DISH can't seem to figure out how to do yet


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Raj any idea as to when it would be out and the price of it....Im waiting to switch over to Direct HD until the Directv HD PVR comes out...No way in hell would I consider a switch over to the darkside...(E*)..I treasure my Sunday Ticket and MLB EI package too damn much...


----------

